# GXe7700N Ricoh ?????



## cutter II (Apr 5, 2009)

Well it looks like they maybe going to drop the GX7000 and replace it with the GXe7700N. I wunder why lol. All the issues is surposed to be worked out on the 7000 right??? I guess not. I see the cart numbers are different also.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

cutter II said:


> Well it looks like they maybe going to drop the GX7000 and replace it with the GXe7700N. I wunder why lol. All the issues is surposed to be worked out on the 7000 right??? I guess not. I see the cart numbers are different also.


If the ink issues were due to Sawgrass ink then hard to understand why would Ricoh fix something that wasn't broken. When i say wasn't broken, I mean Ricoh printers working OK with stock Ricoh inks that is.


----------



## cutter II (Apr 5, 2009)

I sure would like to know what they did different. I hope they beefed up the mother board. I also hope they have repair parts for this one. I havent seen a price yet.


----------



## janem (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

I have the GXe7700n ricoh and have not had a problem? Is there one?


----------



## cutter II (Apr 5, 2009)

I was told it was taking the place of the GX7000. How long have you had it? I have the GX7000 but a supplier told me it would be this summer before the GXe7700 would be avalible???


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

cutter II said:


> I sure would like to know what they did different. I hope they beefed up the mother board. I also hope they have repair parts for this one. I havent seen a price yet.


Some new stuff
· New Print Head - Delivers Superior Print Quality and Speed
· New Dual-Directional Ink Pump - Cleans Nozzles with Minimal Ejection of Ink
· 15%+ Increased Yield for Lower ImageCost and Faster ROI

But If I recall right the e is for the europe version, not sure what differences it might have other than voltage than the US version.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

cutter II said:


> I was told it was taking the place of the GX7000. How long have you had it? I have the GX7000 but a supplier told me it would be this summer before the GXe7700 would be avalible???


To my knowledge the Ricoh 7700 has been available in Europe for some time. Here are some details of the printer from the European site - Aficio


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I have had my 7700 for about a year.
Works fine. Should be available in the USA
in a few days. It has an Ethernet port as a standard
feature. It will be more expensive compared
to the 7000. It uses the e series technology
that is in the e3300.


----------



## embroiderymania (Jul 17, 2011)

Does anyone know who is selling the new Ricoh 7700? I have been waiting to purchase one and just waiting on a phone call to say they are shipping it. 

Thanks,
Beverly


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

They are in stock at most distributors.
Color is excellent using icc profile.


----------



## embroiderymania (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks David!


----------

